
The calls to reign in Mark Zuckerberg have never been louder - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90346111/calls-to-reign-in-mark-zuckerberg-facebook-have-never-been-louder
======
throwawaysea
This is yet another clickbait article artificially amplifying the voices of a
minority group of activists attacking [a tech company]. How many of these do
we need to prop up on HN or Reddit or wherever? Writing something critical of
Facebook is the lowest risk, least interesting piece a journalist can author.

The reality is that Zuck has done a fantastic job in bringing Facebook to
where it is, and uncritical thinkers are laying blame at Facebook’s feet for
what largely is human nature or differing values/opinions across Facebook’s
customer base. And of course mixed in with various charges from these groups
are the usual garden variety shareholder proposals that are just the far-left
progressives weaponizing a corporate governance process for political ends.

~~~
thwythwy
The reality is your subjective take on Facebook? HARD PASS on your steaming
hot take.

~~~
throwawaysea
My subjective take is no more valid or invalid than others' personal opinions.

I don't think Facebook is without flaws, by the way. But I do think they're
doing a lot correctly as well, and that Zuckerberg is smart enough to navigate
the company carefully through very difficult decision points. It is easy for
armchair activists to rant about Facebook en masse but there are no easy
solutions, and at some point they have to square with the fact that yes,
Facebook serves a lot of people who aren't themselves and who think
differently from themselves.

When I see the constant stream of one-sided articles that offer no nuanced
intellectual take on Facebook or operating such platforms neutrally, it does
make me write off those journalists and those groups of activists whom the
journalists feature. And the reason really is that they comes off as willing
bad-faith participants in a political power dynamics struggle (who can foment
the most outrage!) rather than people pushing for a principled outcome that
fairly serves everyone, including those they disagree with.

~~~
kall1sto
Is breaking the law by selling and breaching the data of millions of users
what you are referring to when you say that "Zuckerberg is navigating the
company carefully through very difficult decision points" ?

~~~
throwawaysea
That's under the "I don't think Facebook is without flaws, by the way"

------
marsrover
Too bad for all those calling for it he was smart enough to keep voting power.

I might not care for Zuckerberg particularly, but I hope if I ever own a
company I have the foresight to never give up control.

------
gipp
*Rein in.

I know it's in the actual article, but man that one really gets to me for some
reason.

~~~
ncmncm
Why do I feel like this tells me all I need to know about the article?

I despise Zuckles as much as the next peon, but is he really the problem?
Without him, would FB aspire less to evil, or just get more craftily (and
overwhelmingly more) evil like Google?

